# Incapacity Benefit review_media request



## Fergal

Hi
I am a journalist for the Daily Mail who is looking to speak to expats in Spain who claim Incapacity Benefit.
As you may have read the British government is to review those who claim this benefit abroad.
I would like to hear your reasons why you believe expats should continue to receive this benefit.
If you are willing to be photographed please contact me by noon on Wed (Jan 11) on 680 314 149.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## tonyinspain

About time somebody sorted these scroungers out 
And i dont mean the GENUINE people
Who are incapacitated only the ones that claim it in the uk address and have it banked in the uk and live here in spain building houses and farming with not a thing wrong with them
And it cant be sorted as they jump on a plane to their uk address grab their walking stick or zimmer frame and get their paperwork sent in and hey presto their sorted 
Makes me sick work all my life and these scum live better than someone working
Sorry i dont mean this to the genuine people that do deserve it only the scum bags


----------

